
Relax your coding self with the soothing JavaScript simulation of rain - newcoders
https://itsrainingday.netlify.app/
======
merricksb
Seems similar to this, which was posted here about 6 weeks ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23985825](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23985825)

The linked site for this submission is branded/copyrighted Pluvior.

The previous submission linked to the domain
[https://pluvoir.netlify.app](https://pluvoir.netlify.app) (though this now
redirects to a dedicated domain - rainbowhunt.com).

The credits on the two sites look very similar:

[https://rainbowhunt.com/credits.html](https://rainbowhunt.com/credits.html)

[https://itsrainingday.netlify.app/credits.html](https://itsrainingday.netlify.app/credits.html)

On the previous submission, the author of the rain effect showed up to comment
about their work:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23987120](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23987120)

The only real difference with this submission is that it uses a different
library for the rain effect; this one uses rainyday.js by Marek Brodziak
instead - [https://modernweb.com/creating-a-realistic-rain-effect-
with-...](https://modernweb.com/creating-a-realistic-rain-effect-with-canvas-
and-javascript/).

I don't think there's enough new/original work here to count as a new Show HN.

------
verytrivial
I can personally endorse
[https://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/campingRainNoiseGenerator....](https://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/campingRainNoiseGenerator.php)
and the various presets for that shown on the right.

The sliders are for different noises samples that are generally focused at
that part of the sound spectrum and there are modes that will drift them up
and down to keep things gently interesting.

~~~
humanlion87
Second this. I love the various options
[https://mynoise.net](https://mynoise.net) provides. I have been using their
coffee shop noise simulation lately since it's been forever (6 months) since I
have gone to one and worked.

------
vicnicius
Reminded me of this article on rain water effects:
[https://tympanus.net/codrops/2015/11/04/rain-water-effect-
ex...](https://tympanus.net/codrops/2015/11/04/rain-water-effect-experiments/)

~~~
wiz21c
Graphically much much better

------
Eek
Tried to use it but for some reason it randomly scroll me up and down when I
move the mouse which is extremely annoying lol

------
etripe
Great idea! I'm somewhat confused as to what the different left-hand buttons
do, though. They don't seem to make a (immediate?) difference.

~~~
alikim
Yeah, the effects seem to be decently delayed for me as well.

------
chillfox
I really like the rain/thunder sounds, and the the drops on the window is
pretty cool.

The background image is a bit too blurred and weird stuff happens when
resizing the window to something that will fit in the corner of the screen.

It would be nice if there were a few different pictures to pick from.

~~~
fbelzile
The first rain soundtrack seems very similar to RainyMood:
[https://rainymood.com/](https://rainymood.com/)

------
adelarsq
I really like this! So I did create a command to open this on my Vim:

command! Rain :OpenBrowser
[https://itsrainingday.netlify.app](https://itsrainingday.netlify.app)

Depends on [https://github.com/tyru/open-
browser.vim](https://github.com/tyru/open-browser.vim)

------
_Microft
I enjoy café sounds (cutlery on dishes, people voices but not understandable)
with jazz for relaxing. I usually just play the different audio simultaneously
(Youtube, Soundcloud, ...).

------
LandR
Why does it scroll the page when I move my mouse barely an inch? I literally
can't get the mouse over the volume sliders as it keeps scrolling the whole
page up and down.

~~~
iforgotpassword
The same thing happened to me on mobile. Kept scrolling down again a couple
times until I tried scrolling up again really quickly. But it isn't designed
for mobile anyways I guess, all the sliders were cropped off at the right.

------
nurettin
How do you relax with all this noise? Made me uneasy.

~~~
nefitty
Funny, this sort of ambient noise is the only thing that turns my brain off
and allows me to sleep at night.

------
vsareto
Now we just need a Javascript Lo-Fi girl

~~~
082349872349872
We've come a long way from
[https://man.openbsd.org/rain.6](https://man.openbsd.org/rain.6)

Not javascript, but 2020:
[https://i.imgur.com/iJWdurf_d.png?maxwidth=520&shape=thumb&f...](https://i.imgur.com/iJWdurf_d.png?maxwidth=520&shape=thumb&fidelity=high)

~~~
_Microft
I recognized the image on screen on the second picture ("2020"). It's this
one:

[https://thesustainableinvestor.files.wordpress.com/2016/02/s...](https://thesustainableinvestor.files.wordpress.com/2016/02/shareholder-
value.jpg)

Edit: it's even readable on a large(r) version of the "2020"-image:
[https://i.imgur.com/iJWdurf.png](https://i.imgur.com/iJWdurf.png)

I like the 2020 image a lot by the way. The combination of lots of plants and
green with cables, headphones, mask and laptop gives off solarpunk vibes in my
opinion. (The forest fire backdrop would spoil it if it weren't in such a nice
contrast with the rest of the image).

Edit 2: _I can haz more solarpunk?_ Sure, check this out. It exists. It's
real: [https://www.architecturaldigest.in/content/singapore-
changi-...](https://www.architecturaldigest.in/content/singapore-changi-
airport-worlds-tallest-indoor-waterfall-safdie-architects/)

~~~
082349872349872
Wow, not only real, but even at the bottom of a gravity well. My bad on not
thinking to trim the URI.

If that's solarpunk, was this amberpunk?
[https://assets.newatlas.com/dims4/default/0020982/2147483647...](https://assets.newatlas.com/dims4/default/0020982/2147483647/strip/true/crop/1453x1080+0+0/resize/1292x960!/quality/90/?url=http%3A%2F%2Fnewatlas-
brightspot.s3.amazonaws.com%2Farchive%2F1970s-nasa-space-art-3.jpg)

